# Over 40+ Free DIYS! Celeste visiting



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello!
Celeste is visiting in the too right part of my island near the lake. 

I have over 40 free DIYs if anyone wants to come take a look. Take as many as you need. 

 You’re welcome to visit my shops.

dodo: 93GVG


----------



## Mt_Moon (Dec 6, 2020)

I would like to come if you're still open! I'm hoping a log stool diy is in there. I still haven't gotten one lol.


----------



## Rairu (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm on my way!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

Let me know if you need anything from my list in my signature


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 6, 2020)

I’d like to visit.


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

awesome! I’m afk but you’re welcome to visit.


----------



## Giovana (Dec 6, 2020)

Hey, How are you? 
Can i visit your island, please?
Tysm


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

Giovana said:


> Hey, How are you?
> Can i visit your island, please?
> Tysm


of course!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd love to come visit!


----------



## Raz (Dec 6, 2020)

Chaseamccoy said:


> of course!


Still open?


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m back online! Still plenty if DIYs left!


----------



## Giovana (Dec 6, 2020)

Chaseamccoy said:


> I’m back online! Still plenty if DIYs left!


Can you send me dodocode, please?
Tysm


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

KTQVS


----------



## izunia (Dec 6, 2020)

I will be over to look, if that's okay! Is there a limit to how many we're allowed to take?


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

izunia said:


> I will be over to look, if that's okay! Is there a limit to how many we're allowed to take?


Take as many as you want!


----------



## izunia (Dec 6, 2020)

Chaseamccoy said:


> Take as many as you want!


That's so kind of you, thank you! I just wanted to make sure before I stopped by


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 6, 2020)

Still over 40 left


----------



## hillareet (Dec 6, 2020)

may I come peep what you’ve got?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 6, 2020)

Are your gates still open? I'd love to check it out


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 7, 2020)

I’m back online! Come get your free DIYs!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020

Im AFK at the moment since I’m working. You’re welcome to visit my shops. 

Dodo: 2JM1J


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 7, 2020)

Still open!


----------



## Nom de Plume (Dec 7, 2020)

I would love to come too if that's OK!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm still unable to visit your island with your dodo code, hopefully there will be another opportunity


----------



## ichigomariti (Dec 7, 2020)

Just reopened. 

93GVG

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020

Celeste is also here tonight!


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ahh would love to visit Celeste if you are still open!


----------



## Kate86 (Dec 7, 2020)

I’d like to come over if that’s all right?


----------



## mare stellas (Dec 7, 2020)

Can i come over ? I really need some company in this game :c


----------



## Lyndee (Dec 7, 2020)

May I come over?


----------

